# Help with Pre-Arranged Employment process!!



## killiag (Feb 4, 2010)

Can someone pls explain the process of pre-arranged employment. As I work in the pharmaceutical industry I need arranged employment to satisfy mt visa app. Is there any employment agencies that help with this or is it just I write to companies explaining that I want to immigrate to canada and attach my CV? I'm really lost with this one so can anyone help?

Thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

killiag said:


> Can someone pls explain the process of pre-arranged employment. As I work in the pharmaceutical industry I need arranged employment to satisfy mt visa app. Is there any employment agencies that help with this or is it just I write to companies explaining that I want to immigrate to canada and attach my CV? I'm really lost with this one so can anyone help?
> 
> Thank you.


You can do it either way but, obviously, if you use an agent you can expect to pay through the nose for it and I doubt they can/will guarantee to find you a job.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

My family came for a holiday, listed all the companies we thought my hubby could work for, went back to UK, then emailed the companies via their web sites and waited for replies. Once we had a few he came back to Canada on a 3 month ticket - had one interview - was given the job. We have been here 3 years now and love it. He stayed whilst I sold up in UK. The scheme the company got him into is called the Provincial Nominee Program. 
Happy hunting.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

killiag said:


> Can someone pls explain the process of pre-arranged employment. As I work in the pharmaceutical industry I need arranged employment to satisfy mt visa app. Is there any employment agencies that help with this or is it just I write to companies explaining that I want to immigrate to canada and attach my CV? I'm really lost with this one so can anyone help?
> 
> Thank you.


You might want to try Cardiome in Vancouver. I know they are working on a new drug for heart arrhythmia.

Cardiome


----------

